# SL4 Seminar at the Arnold Classic



## Brian Jones (Mar 9, 2009)

I was wondering how Dr. Chapel's seminar went last friday night. I wasn't able to make it as I was playing host to a friend with several torn ligaments in his ankle. Usually I see all osrts of posts about what people learned. Who went?  What did you learn?

Brian Jones


----------



## Doc (Mar 12, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> I was wondering how Dr. Chapel's seminar went last friday night. I wasn't able to make it as I was playing host to a friend with several torn ligaments in his ankle. Usually I see all osrts of posts about what people learned. Who went?  What did you learn?
> 
> Brian Jones



Last I checked everyone who went to the seminar was sick. Something is definitely going around. But to answer your question, It was great! 

Worked on SL-3 level material, everyone did well and picked it up rather quickly. The next day we followed up and explored where the material could take you into minor and major manipulations, or SL-4. The transitions are seamless.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Doc:

I really need to get a hold of Andrew. I've been wanting tostopover at his class but Sunday's are really bad for me. Hopefully my schedule will open up a bit in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> Thanks Doc:
> 
> I really need to get a hold of Andrew. I've been wanting tostopover at his class but Sunday's are really bad for me. Hopefully my schedule will open up a bit in the next couple of weeks.



Yeah, and he's sick too.


----------



## J Ellis (Mar 14, 2009)

Doc,

Was the technique that made all the students sick an SL-3 or SL-4 move? :wink1:

Joel


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2009)

J Ellis said:


> Doc,
> 
> Was the technique that made all the students sick an SL-3 or SL-4 move? :wink1:
> 
> Joel



I'm sorry sir but I'm not allowed to discuss the super secret SL-4 poison hand techniques, passed to me from Ed Parker Sr. during our many dinners together. Their insidious nature and their close physical appearance to a hand shake makes them sometimes uncontrollable, and the effects are long lasting. In fact it is possible that if you shook my or one of my advanced students hand within the last five years, any illness that might beset you could easily be attributed to anatomical accidental poison hand posture execution. I'm sorry but, I can say anymore. If you know someone with persistent symptoms, have them seek medical attention immediately.


----------



## J Ellis (Mar 14, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## cdhall (Apr 13, 2009)

SL3??

Is there a thread on this? I'll go check.

Cool to hear Doc taught SL4 at the Arnold Classic.


----------

